# PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?



## Pstif (10. März 2014)

*PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Hallo Leute

Wollte die Lüfterexperten unter euch Fragen ob man einen PWM Lüfter an die 12 Volt leitung des Netzteiles hängen kann (also plus und minus) und das Signalkabel und PWM Kabel an die Lüftersteuerung? Kann ich so den Lüfter über die Lüftersteuerung regeln?

Vielen Dank für Hilfestellungen

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Wie soll das gehen? Die Lüftersteuerung greift ja auf den entsprechenden Steckplatz für den Lüfter und reguliert nicht die gewöhnlichen 12V Leitungen. Da würde der Rechner niemals laufen da die Spannung zu Regulierung ja immer unterbrochen wird


----------



## Pstif (10. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Ja aber bei einen PWM Lüfter wird da nicht im Lüfter die eigentliche steuerung gemacht? Kommt an plus und minus nicht einfach 12v und im Lüfter wird durch das PWM Signal die 12 Volt Leitung durchgeschleust oder nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Öhm ja hab noch mal nachgeschlagen. Bin mir da aber trotzdem unsicher, müsste man wirklich mal ausprobieren


----------



## v3nom (11. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Ja geht!!! Es gibt PWM Splitterkabel z.B. von Akasa, welche dieses Prinzip aufgreifen. 5 Lüfter werden mit 12V direkt vom NT versorgt und ein PWM Signal vom MB wird an alle fünf Lüfter verteilt.

Akasa Flexa FP5


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Gut man lernt nicht aus bzw. sollte selber mal wieder mehr experimentieren


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Ja, bei PWM Fans liegt die volle Spannung immer an, und der Lüfter selbst schaltet sich, passend zum Signal an der Steuerleitung, an und aus -> PWM


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. März 2014)

Es gibt so einen Adapter fertig zu kaufen, habe ich für meinen Prolimatech Genesis und seine beiden 140 Xsilence Lüfter damals dazugekauft.

Ich meine, das Ding ist von Akasa, schau mal bei Caseking.

MfG


----------



## Melphiz (11. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Gibt es scheinbar auch für SATA-Ausführung.
Hm, damit könnte ich ja eigentlich meine komplette Steuerung via CPU-Lüfterprofil vom MB aus betreiben (hat nur CPU_FAN 4pin).

Interessant, auf was für Adapter man hier stößt.

Edit: Hm


> a) 1 x 4-polig (männlich) Molex-Power (nur 2 PINs belegt = größte Anschluss) für die Spannungsversorgung zur Verbindung am Netzteil
> b) 1 x 4-polig (weiblich) Motherboard-Header (nur 2 Anschlüsse belegt) zum Anschluss auf der Hauptplatine wo in der Regel der CPU-Lüfter hingehört.
> c) 5 x 4-polige (männlich) Lüfter-Anschlüsse von denen *1 mit 4 belegte PINs und 4 mit 3 belegte PINs*, hier schließt man die Lüfter an.


Quelle: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005EKU5CO/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B005EKU5CO


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (11. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Probiers doch aus, halte aber etwas Stockbrot bereit, um den Rechnerbrand noch sinnvoll zu nutzen...


----------



## Pstif (11. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

ok vielen Dank.

Wiso werden dan eigentlich die Watt angegeben bei einer Lüftersteuerung wenn ich die PWM Lüfter so anhänge könnte ich ja so viele anhängen bis es das Netzteil nicht meht schaft oder?


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (11. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Oder bis die Lüftersteuerung durchschmort und abraucht...


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. März 2014)

Mit diesem Adapter kommt die Power direkt vom Netzteil, nur die PWM-Regelung kommt vom Mainboard und das Drehzahlsignal eines Lüfters wird zurückgemeldet.

Klar kannst Du damit mehr und stärkere Lüfter an eine Steuerung anschließen, als sie eigentlich verträgt; die Last fließt ja nicht mehr über die Steuerung, sondern dran vorbei.

@MafiaLukas: Hör' einfach mal auf so einen Mist zu posten. So ein penetrantes Forentrollen mit Falschinformationen wie von Dir habe ich in meiner langen Internetlaufbahn wirklich selten erlebt.
Und so eine mangelnde Einsicht mal absolut nicht!


----------



## Pstif (12. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Ok danke für die Hilfe. Wusste das Mafia Lukas nur humbug erzählt.


----------



## v3nom (12. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Läuft bei mir seit Jahren ohne Probleme…

Das einzige worauf du achten solltest ist, wie du die PWM Lüfter mischt. Am besten Modelle mit ähnlichen Drehzahlbereichen wählen.
Denn ein 300-1200rpm Lüfter dreht bei 50% PWM immernoch langsamer, als ein 800-2000rpm Lüfter


----------



## Aldrearic (12. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Ich will mir auch solch ein Kabel holen da mir die Anschlüsse ausgehen. Frage. Ist die direkte Stromzufuhr über das NT besser oder gehen hier ebenfalls über einen einzelnen PWM Anschluss oder Sata? Muss ich hierzu etwas beachten? Ist mein Erstes Kabel zu diesem Thema da ich zwei CPU Lüfter verbinden will.


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an 12 volt leitung vom Netzteil und PWM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung geht?*

Die Modulation erfolgt bei PWM - Lüftern im Lüfter selber, also funktioniert es die Versorgungsspannung nd die PWM + Drehzahlanschlüsse getrennt zu verlegen, dennoch sollte darauf geachtet werden, das die PWM-Quelle + die Versorgungsspannung ein gemeinsames GND - Potential haben, was normalerweise im PC gegeben ist. Sollte jedoch für den Lüfter ein externes Netzteil (wäre z.B. bei 24V Lüftern erforderlich) zur Bereitstellung der Versorgungsspannung dienen, würde ich sicherheitshalber die GND Potentiale verbinden um für definierte Bedingungen zu sorgen. Da aber eine handelsübliche Lüftersteuerung über dasPC - Netzteil versorgt wird, ist dies nicht erforderlich.
Eine Verbindung der Versorgungsspannung der Lüfter mit dem Netzteil und nur die PWM - Regelung an der Steuerung hat den Vorteil, das es zu keinen Problemen mit der Belastbarkeit der Lüftersteuerung kommt und das auch tatsächlich 12V am Lüfter anliegen und nicht nur z.B.: 11,3V, wobei das dann aber auch von der Lüftersteuerung abhängt.


----------

